# bring in a rescue dog to a home



## jediehl (Aug 28, 2007)

We have a 3 yr old golden and have the opportunity to addopt a 2 yr old airedale. Is this a good idea. When we got our golden as a puppy we had a lasa and the 2 got along very well. we had to put down the lasa a yr ago. The golden has had all of our attention for th e past yr. the airedale is a sweet lovable dog.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It isn't necessarily a BAD idea  You do need to check the dogs with each other to make sure there is at least a chance of them getting along. You also need to know that two dogs are more work (and more money) than one. You ready for that?


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Let them meet outside the home first see if they get along first


----------

